# might make a GREAT score........maybe



## tfleming (Oct 10, 2017)

A good friend of mine is working on clearing out the machine shop at the place he works out.  He asked me if I wanted this:







I jumped all over it.  He is going to ask the owner and see where it goes from there......


----------



## Dabbler (Oct 11, 2017)

that is a great find!  I would look for one, but my BP clone doesn't have the correct end on the ram.  Good luck - and if you get it, post some more pictures!


----------



## tfleming (Oct 11, 2017)

so, a wee bit of background.  I sold some other toys, because I decided that I "needed" a Bridgeport.  So, I traded 1 toy for another.  Here is what I have so far:

Mill, with rotary phase converter included:











Then, I thought, what the heck, I need one of these:











and this:







And of course, the shaper at the beginning of the thread (if that deal comes through).

Remember, I sold some other toys to "trade" for these................. so far, I have about $2k invested in what I have shown so far. 

Now all I have to do is make the arbor for the 90 degree horizontal attachment.  I think I am going to used pre-hardened 4140.  I also am debating upon whether or not to machine the R8 taper in it, or just go with a 0.750 straight shaft, and use a collet to hold it.  Input and thoughts are appreciated.  I also want to add an X axis power feed at some point as well.


----------



## mmcmdl (Oct 11, 2017)

In my toy collection I just happen to have that horizontal arbor .


----------



## dlane (Oct 12, 2017)

Any one have a pic of the BP shaper attachment installed ? Never seen one


----------



## Silverbullet (Oct 12, 2017)

tfleming said:


> so, a wee bit of background.  I sold some other toys, because I decided that I "needed" a Bridgeport.  So, I traded 1 toy for another.  Here is what I have so far:
> 
> Mill, with rotary phase converter included:
> 
> ...


The one reason I'd use a straight shaft over the r8 direct drive. If there's ever a jam it may spin in the collet with some gulling done , if it jams with the r8 something is gonna break. Garreenteed


----------



## tfleming (Oct 16, 2017)

MMCMDL, any chance I could get a few dimensions off of you so I can duplicate it?  The 2 dimensions I am really looking for are, overall length, and the diameter of the support arm end (and length of that diameter).


----------



## tfleming (Oct 16, 2017)

dlane, here is a link.  It isn't a Bridgeport shaper, but it mounts and works the same.  There are a couple of videos out there if you search Bridgeport shaper


----------



## tfleming (Oct 16, 2017)

just purchased this:


----------



## Janderso (Oct 11, 2018)

Mr. Fleming, did you ever tear down this power feed you purchased a year ago?
I have one on my mill also. Just curious


----------



## tfleming (Oct 11, 2018)

Janderso said:


> Mr. Fleming, did you ever tear down this power feed you purchased a year ago?
> I have one on my mill also. Just curious


Yes, and I cleaned and lubricated all the gears and the clutch.  I also purchased a replacement controller board from H&M.  Works like a champ.  I used high pressure, molybdenum disulfide military grade grease in it instead of the seals and gear oil (so I didn't have to worry about leaking oil into the DC motor).  The old seals were OK, but I decided to go with the moly on the gears and clutch.


----------



## mmcmdl (Oct 13, 2018)

tfleming said:


> MMCMDL, any chance I could get a few dimensions off of you so I can duplicate it?  The 2 dimensions I am really looking for are, overall length, and the diameter of the support arm end (and length of that diameter).




Just saw this ! I'll get that for you if you still need them .


----------

